# How To Open The Damn Thing!



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Right so I have never worked on any type of quartz or electric watch as it doesn't interest me at the moment however I have this watch that doesn't seem to work when I put the battery in, but I would like to see what it's made of !!

With no electric equipment for testing this I'm not expecting much - I would love to get it open - can anyone help?

Thanks

Jonathan


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

To answer your title question: through the crystal


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

what ^^^^^^^ said, the idea was with these 'new fangled' electric watches that anyone could change a battery, but in order to keep the residual aftermarket business of servicing they made it difficult to get at the movement, it was really an attempt to keep the watch servicers in business so you would have to take it in to be serviced


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

bloody ell, that was ridiculously easy...

Thanks to all....

now what lol....


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

jnash said:


> bloody ell, that was ridiculously easy...
> 
> Thanks to all....
> 
> now what lol....


that I cant help you with! I am sure you will be back on here soon :help: :hunter:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Download a service manual from thw timex forum, SAGA was a sub brand of Timex, it'll be one of the electrics. My service manual is on loan just now to my local watchie, he's re-furbing a Marlin he sold as new with a NOS movement I had in stock, or I could have told you which movement number.

http://www.timexwatchforum.com

click thru to Manuals and Catalogues

A kwikfix is a spray with Servisol (from MAPLINS in the UK) switch cleaner, but note these often need a shake to get them started after a battery change, just like a mechanical. Also , if you use Servisol, it may get the watch going, but it still needs a full service to be correct.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

jnash said:


> Right so I have never worked on any type of quartz or electric watch as it doesn't interest me at the moment however I have this watch that doesn't seem to work when I put the battery in, but I would like to see what it's made of !!
> 
> With no electric equipment for testing this I'm not expecting much - I would love to get it open - can anyone help?
> 
> ...


 You need one of these.


----------

